# Is a Miter Saw needed if you have a Table Saw ?



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Folks,

I just finished building my crosscut slide, nothing special, just like all of the simple sleds out there.

It works, and its accurate, easy and safe. I am thinking that I no longer have a use for my miter saw.
My Ridgid Miter saw served me well when I did not have a table saw, but I really don't use it.

Will I regret getting rid of the saw ? Its not a money thing, I need the space, I would rather use the miter station I built for a router table.

-Fred


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

The miter saw is helpful for cutting longer boards, especially if you need miters on them. Plan on doing any molding in the future? That said, I use my table saw for miters about 90% more than my miter saw.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use mine to cut 1×12 boards to rough length. I would like to eliminate mine also.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I find that I have a continuing use for the miter saw. It is hard to cut compound angles on a table saw.


----------



## jonwright (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the Hitachi 12" miter saw. it has the laser on it, and it doesn't really line up with the cuts so it's kinda useless for really fine detail work. It's nice to take the longer boards and do my rough cutting, and now that I have a jig saw that's actually useful I may wind up using that more than getting out the miter saw (I've a smaller shop and I have drag that big thing out and set it up).

I'm still very much a noob to fine woodworking but I've always been very exacting.

My miter is good for rough work, but when it comes time to shave 1/32" off a board it's the table saw. No question. but rough sizing a bunch of boards for a larger project is likety split quick on the miter. I'll keep it for trim and other construction type needs, but as of now I don't forsee needing it much for my project work.

I've even attempted a mini table with stop blocks and all - the cuts still weren't exact and I wound up trimming again on the table saw anway. And I will say I'm not exactly sure how much adjustment I can really make on the miter anyway to make it exact (it may be a deal where I got what I paid for).

By now I'm about the same opinion as you - maybe nice to have but I don't use it much these days. For a while I used it often.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

If space is an issue why not build one of those flip top tables and keep it for those times you might miss it. At best you'll get half of what you paid for it. I might be biased because I use mine quit a bit.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

It all depens what type of work you typically do…If you are cross-cutting 12-foot boards a alot, a mitre saw is handy. If not, toss it.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

For me the answer is absolutely. If not a neccesity, than certainly a major convenience.

My table saw is small however and kind of crappy. No extensions, direct drive, non-standard miter slots,so cross-cuts can be especially a pain.

I really love my miter saw. Found it invaluable especially for cutting framing,rafters,etc. in construction type projects.

Very little setup is required. Quick and easy.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah same with me… my miter saw is 3x more expensive than my table saw (I am sad to say). I guess this means more about the fact that I need a new table saw than anything else, but I like my DeWalt DW715 a lot.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a good size table saw with a 50" rip capacity, and I wouldn't dream of getting rid of my miter saw. In fact, I'm going to buy another. We all like to work a bit differently, but even with sleds I prefer to cut my miters on the miter saw, as well cross cutting long boards.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

My miter saw is only use when hanging crown molding on job site other than that it shop art…BC


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

jonwright-I have a Hitachi 12" slider, and it is dead-on accurate. The laser is adjustable … mine is set to the left side of the kerf.

bullhead1-That is exactly what I am doing now. One side will have the miter saw, the other side my DW733 planer.


----------



## splinter164 (Jan 31, 2013)

I started with enough space but have filled it with tools. (nice problem to have!). I have a large router table but in the process of eliminating it by moving the router to the tablesaw extension. I'll keep the miter saw on its own table for quick and easy cross cuts, no matter what length. I know I'd miss mine if I had to only rely on the table saw. I concur with Bullhead on the flip top table option.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Although I've considered a miter saw, I've never had one in my shop, just a good table saw and a good circular saw and good jig saw. I have a small shop (large for some folks 24 X 24). Because I've learned to do with out a miter saw, I now know I will never have one.

I do have a great router table I built which I could never do without. I purchased a good lift for it and now I make my own molding. If you have to choose between a router table and a miter saw - go with the router table. It's a no brainier….


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just my opinion…a properly set up and tuned miter saw with a good blade makes accurate cuts..quick and easy
v
v
v








v
v


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I buy my lumber rough cut from the mill. Before starting a project I then rip and rough cut to length on my SCMS. I use the miter saw quite a bit. Mine is a Milwaukee with the digital readout and is accurate for most stuff.

BUT… 90% of the time I use it for 90 degree cuts and can slice a board over 12" wide and 8-10' long. That said, as expensive and nice as it is, I don't think you can get as accurate and precise as you can with a cross cut sled or miter sled.

I just finished three small jewelry boxes and found that no matter how it was dialed in, the SCMS has a very slight deflection. This is true for nearly all sliding miter saws. So, I cut a hair over the line and true up the edge on my shooting board and a nice sharp plane to get the tolerances I want.

I was researching plans to build a new cross cut sled for the table saw and band saw this past weekend. With a good quality blade you can get a nice smooth finish on the table saw that comes close to the old school shooting board.

I have found over the years that investing in the right tools and getting precision cuts sure makes woodworking easier and more enjoyable, not to mention improving the quality of the work. Next on my list is a Incra TS-LS fence to replace the crappy stock fence on the TS.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I Never make a cross cut on the table saw. My Makita 1013 slider is dead on and the freud blade cut is glass smooth.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Depends on what you do overall. I have some projects that demand extreme accuracy, then I have projects like making repetitive cuts for various projects that do not require such accuarcy. (like frames for concrete, do I really need to be accurate to the 1/64th of an inch, prob not. That said I would keep the miter saw around even if put away or made to be portable, cause ya never know.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know of any trim carpenters that use a table saw for crosscuts.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't a miter saw / RAS, compound, or sliding a staple to a wood shop, if you already have one? I sunk some good $$$ into my Bosch (i think i like the blue hue color scheme). It's so BIG, makes tons of dust, lots of noise, and look really impressive!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I use my TS for most crosscuts and miter cuts, but the miter saw handles the really long boards better….think decking, molding, etc.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I have a couple of SCMS's one mainly for my shop and one to take to job sites. some times I take both saws to a job site but never have both saws in my shop. I do occasional use my TS for some cross cutting and mitering but most all of that work is done with my Makita 10" SCMS. If I really want to get fussy and take minute amounts off a miter I use my miter knife. The knife is especially usefully on very small mouldings.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

I use my sliding miter much more than I do my tablesaw. one advantage of a miter saw ii that you dont need a dedecated table for it ,I keep mine on my workbench and just set it somewhere else when I need to.more than once Ive set it on the router table. of course long boards dictate where you set it. I too have a small shop and frequenly play musical chairs with my tools.a tablesaw makes a nice sturdy stand for a variety of tools.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I am really surprised at the people here who say they can't get accurate cuts on their miter saw. Mine is a HF model and I just wouldn't have kept it if I couldn't get accurate cuts with it. I did have to tune it myself and probably spent way too long on that but the cuts are very precise and perfectly square. Angles are dead on and I would pull out what little hair I have left if I had to cut door and window trim on a table saw.

Crosscutting very long pieces on the table, sled or not, is a trying process on the table saw. That's the biggest reason I bought a SCMS in the first place. Many times it is easier to move the saw than to move what you are cutting


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I think that it is good to have a miter saw. First of all you can cut accurately with it within it's limits. However, you can also place it close to your lumber rack where you can cut your parts either roughly to size to prevent having to handle stock longer than what is required.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I break down larger boards into rough lengths with a circular saw and a framing square. I do any angle cuts on the TS, and built the crosscut sled with the extension and stop from the WoodSmith plans for crosscuts. I don't mind not having a miter saw, but for me it is a more of a money and space issue. If those two things were not a limiting factor, I would probably invest the time and money into making a setup like kdc posted. If I were to redo my deck, I'd definitely want one, but for that, I know enough people that own one.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I use my 12 SCRS for almost all of cross cuts on boards less than 14" across, all of my miter cuts and any other angle cut that is safe. I will make dedicated jigs for cutting angles on small pieces on the table saw. I have a panel jig for cross cutting panels over 14" and under 20". Larger panels requires that I cut them with a strait edge and circular saw.

I am fortunate to have over 96" on each side of my SCRS, this makes it the safest way to cross cut longer paces. I use a 45 degree bit on my router table for miters on longer pieces, I could use my joiner for this as well.

The SCRS with a stop for repeated cuts is great. I tend to make projects that have multiple common lengths and the SCRS an stop make very quick work of it.

You do need to set the saw of right and make sure the laser is aligned (if you have one). I stated this before, the SCRS is the best accessory for the table saw I have ever puirchased.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I use my 12 SCRS for almost all of cross cuts on boards less than 14" across, all of my miter cuts and any other angle cut that is safe. I will make dedicated jigs for cutting angles on small pieces on the table saw. I have a panel jig for cross cutting panels over 14" and under 20". Larger panels requires that I cut them with a strait edge and circular saw.

I am fortunate to have over 96" on each side of my SCRS, this makes it the safest way to cross cut longer paces. I use a 45 degree bit on my router table for miters on longer pieces, I could use my joiner for this as well.

The SCRS with a stop for repeated cuts is great. I tend to make projects that have multiple common lengths and the SCRS an stop make very quick work of it.

You do need to set the saw of right and make sure the laser is aligned (if you have one). I stated this before, the SCRS is the best accessory for the table saw I have ever puirchased.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont know about that but my 12" Skil miter saw and Porta-cable table saw are the most importment equipment in my shop like a lot of poeple in here my skil is dead on and I do a lot of pocket jiontery and the rials on the sled ware out over time.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a radial arm saw and a miter saw would think about getting rid of them. The minute you get rid of it you will need it.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a craftsman 10" non sliding miter saw. Everytime I move the miter angle on it, and bring it back to 90, I am double and triple checking it with a square. There is a lot of slop in the positive stops. I have both an incra miter gauge and a cross-cut sled, that I have a lot more confidence in then I do in my miter saw. When cutting my parts to final length for a project, the TS is my choice. At this point, I have a difficult time finding a good place to keep my miter saw in my shop.

The one thing it excels at is why I keep it. Its quick. With no setup, I can cut a piece to length in just a few seconds, especially for something that doesn't need the precision of what I do at the table saw.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

Absolutely I would want the miter saw. I have a large cabinet saw, 52" ripping capacity with infeed, outfeed and side apron. Yet the miter saw plays an important role in my shop. For example long board, trimming, and when the cabinet saw is set up for a procedure, I don't want to tear it down to cut a miter. However, my 12" miter is dead on accurate and that makes a big difference, I love it.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

It all depends on the work being done. I won't crosscut a 8' 2×4 on the tablesaw, but I won't miter cut a 4" quarter round on a miter saw either.

Miter saws get you close, but will never provide the precision, stability, and safety of a well designed sled on a properly tuned tablesaw. On the rare occasion I get a call for onsite trim work, the miter saw is the first thing in the truck. In the shop, it is stored under my assembly bench and is seldom used. The tablesaw (along with good hand tools for final trim) is far better for precision work than a miter saw will ever be.


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I worked for about a year and a half without a miter saw. I used to do all my cross cuts with my cross cut sled. On long pieces this can be difficult and very dangerous. Plus my table saw is an old craftsaman and the blade wont tilt past 20 degrees. The miter saw was a very welcome addition to my shop. Now with the station I built for it, similar to the ones above, it makes repeatable cuts very easy.

You can get by just fine without a miter saw, but it sure can make things a lot easier.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the convenience, accuracy and quality of the miter saw and the table saw and how you have set them up. I have a Delta Unisaw and a Festool Kapex slider that are just a few steps from each other and could not do without either of them.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

My sliding miter saw isn't even set up in the shop.

All of my in-shop crosscuts that count are done on my table saw, even compound miters. I rough cut stock with a jigsaw that lives at the lumber rack.

The miter saw is great for working on site.


----------



## jonwright (Feb 4, 2013)

Dane - I know you adjust the laser, but it isn't perpendicular to the cut is what I meant. it fell off the saw horses once so there's no telling what I've dinged on it, and the ends of one of the fence is tweaked.

No, I haven't invested much time in aligning it. I just aligned the fences best I could to the blade - I may give it another shot.

don't see getting rid of it, however. It's useful and I don't expect extrememly accurate cuts. But its accurate enough for the car siding, trim work, wood ceilings, and rough chopping that I do now.

if I can get it better I might, but it isn't worth buying replacement fences or anything at the moment.

This:

Miter saws get you close, but will never provide the precision, stability, and safety of a well designed sled on a properly tuned tablesaw. On the rare occasion I get a call for onsite trim work, the miter saw is the first thing in the truck. In the shop, it is stored under my assembly bench and is seldom used. The tablesaw (along with good hand tools for final trim) is far better for precision work than a miter saw will ever be.


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow Folks,

I have never seen so many replies, I think I am going to keep it. The turntable makes the most sense, I am still new so if it is difficult to do, that might not work.

If not I will just keep it in case I need to go to a job site. I was looking in to doing some volunteer work for Habitat for Humanity and my Church.

Thanks folks …

-Fred


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

Due to space constraints I sold my miter saw a few years ago and I use my jigsaw to rough cut boards to length.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

> Miter Saw and table saw both are essential for a woodworker. Because both play different roles. If you want to use your miter saw as a table saw then you should use a miter saw stand. Click the below link. Where you will get a complete guideline for buying a miter saw stand.
> 
> https://bestsawspoint.com/Best-Miter-Table-Saw-Combo/
> 
> - Woodlover007


Dredging up old posts for the sake of spam?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

If I had a large shop I would setup a nice miter saw station…maybe. But I have a small shop, so small that if I were to break down longer boards I need to take it outside which is why I have a mobile stand with outriggers for support. I think a miter saw shines at framing on site and moldings. I put it in storage due to space being limited and am so happy I did. It is noisy, dusty and takes up way to much space. I use a hand saw or circular saw to do rough break downs and a sled for finer work. Where needed I prefer my manual powered miter box for miters.

Hitachi 10" and I have never gotten any use out of the laser. It runs out of adjustment range before I can get it to fal onto the cut line.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

> Dredging up old posts for the sake of spam?
> - SamuraiSaw


Don't quote the spammer with the link included!!


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

> Just my opinion…a properly set up and tuned miter saw with a good blade makes accurate cuts..quick and easy
> v
> v
> v
> ...


Love your miter saw setup. One question - I see you have a tape measure and stops but how do you keep your miter saw from moving making the tape calibration off. It didn't look like it was bolted down to the table.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I agree with a lot of folks on here it depends on what you will be doing and how much room you have. If I had to decide one or the other and was primarily doing framing with boards then a miter saw would win out. If I was doing primarily cabinet of joinery then the table saw. BUT it's a close race!!

As is often the case, you can get by with less but having the right tool for the job makes it easier and faster. You can cut a board to length with a hand saw but if you need to cut 20 boards its going to be tiresome. Miter saw would do the job in just a few minutes and if setup in a station it can make repeatable cuts an easy task.

But your not going to cut wide sheet goods with your miter saw. And you can with a circular saw.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I use mine as a breakdown tool, and of course for construction, it's intended purpose. I have it set up on a rolling stand, that I can take out to the overhead garage door, and as I bring in stock from the truck, I'll cut it down to rough sizes for intended use. If I don't have an intended use, I try to keep it as long as I can store it, which is 8 to 10' long for my shop.

Fine crosscuts, and especially miters are all done on a sled at the TS. Long ago I quit doing work too long for a TS, that was back when I could still lift.  If I make a cabinet now, it's smaller, but mostly box sized work.

I think a lot of the difference is simple semantics, as in what you call a Precise cut? Many call something pretty tight as a perfect miter. I don't, I use the best most accurate tool, and blade combo in the shop, which for me is my TS, and then I true the miters on a shooting board with a hand plane. No gap tight is my definition, not kinda tight.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been a cheerleader for using only the table saw in the past. But I've found that I get better cross cuts with a cross cut blade and better rip cuts with a rip blade - Go figure! With a 70 year old table saw, the blade changes are not quick and swapping them out 3 or 4 time in a day gets very irritating.

There are numerous times that I wished for a miter saw for cross cuts and keep my table saw set up for rip cuts. But my shop is just too small to fit that in. Breaking down long boards is basically a circular saw and 12" triangle square.

Then I bought a track saw. I don't do much molding, so compound bevels are very rare in my shop. I can cut most everything VERY accurately with my track saw. I can lay that track at any angle I want and cut any width of board. The only slight downfall is that it cannot handle the thicker slabs of wood, but that is not really an issue in my shop since I rarely work with boards too thick to be cut by the track saw.

Edit: I just remembered that I do have a 7 1/4" miter saw that I inherited from my grandfather that uses regular circular saw blades. It does well enough for trim around the house and such. I will not cut all the way through anything over 3 inches wide when cutting an angle other than 90.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I get by without a miter saw. Whether it's essential depends on the sort of work you do. I have a sliding table saw though. I'd like to have one but I don't have the space to keep it set up.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Tony I agree 100% if your discussion is truly about quality cuts, then numerous blade choices need to be a part of it. Even the high dollar combo blades are giving away points to a specific use blade being used in all the appropriate uses. Sometimes swapping blades seems like a PIA, but in the longer view I think it makes you a better woodworker. It makes you, make a plan, and then follow that plan, so in the long run I feel like it saves me time. At least in the stock prep portion of any build.

Loren, I agree about that "set up" part for sure, at least for me, if I couldn't just walk up and use it, I would sell mine. As is, I only have a limited swing basic 12" DeWalley. It does exactly what I want it for, was cheap, and doesn't eat much. Parting out wood for projects is easier using it than not, but they are rough cuts, which could be gotten a number of ways.


----------

